# Loxley is ready



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Well, I guess it is time. Loxley is ready to be adopted. I hope I handle this OK. As most of you know, Loxley is a Havanese mix I am fostering for AMAR. What an AMAZING dog he is! The family who adopts him will be very lucky. We will probably break down and cry but I know it is for the best, that way another little one can be saved. Loxley is a joy to foster. He is crate trained, house broken, walks well on a leash, gentle as a lamb yet active and would be a good jogging partner, smart as a whip and I think he even likes cats!:w00t:
He really has no faults. He is limping very little now and I think he only does it when he remembers, LOL. When he plays he runs on all fours like a banshee:thumbsup:. Like right now, Lily and Loxley are running and chasing each other up and down our two long hallways:HistericalSmiley:.
He will be posted on Petfinder soon. Here are some pics of my handsome man. Look how sweet he looks while he is taking a nap. He is playing with Lily in the last one. :wub::wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

OH my! He is precious! I know it will be so difficult to hand him over to his new family. You've done an exceptional job with him.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my! He is absolutely precious! Whoever adopts him is hitting the jackpot!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what a sweetie!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I love him!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a lucky boy.I know you'll cry,I cried when Tasha and Sadie got adopted. I miss them so much,but it's best. They're the only two princesses and don't have to share to share w/5 other fluffs.
We have a standing invite to visit them.

You're giving him the ultimate gift of love,a special new furever home...and your reward is knowing that love will continue on and you get to pass that love onto another fluff in need.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beautiful story of redemption----wishing Loxley all the best in his new home---whoever gets him will be blessed!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks so much like my Ray...and I can tell from those eyes he is just such a good boy. Whoever gets him will be so fortunate. Now, me I wish I could have about twelve fluffs and do nothing else but groom them............OMG I sound like a crazy dog lady. You just make sure that the adoptive parents are worthy of such a sweet good boy. I think you should make them pay about five million dollars...just to know they are sincere.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wishing Loxley all the best and to his new family too. Hope they find him soon.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful! He looks and sounds so sweet ... and gorgeous! Congratulations on great fostering! :wub:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

he looks like a sweetie, he is one lucky dog to have you and someome will be very lucky to get him!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great job with the boy Gigi and cant thank you enough for taking on this heart breaking but rewarding job. I hope we can find the very best home for him and that will ease your heart when the time comes to let him go. Hugs,Edie


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

So cool, Gigi. I'm sure you will be super protective of the little guy when some of the crack pots start to make inquiries (lol) - the ones that want to get a pet for their 4-year old child because the last dog ran away... they seem to come out of the woodwork when a cute dog is posted on Petfinder. Loxley looks so darling.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi -- Bagels and Lox-ley, as I call him, looks amazing. He just seems from his pictures to be so soulful and sweet. It must be so hard to let go but as you said, it makes room for another dog to be saved. You've done such a great job with him. Wish I knew someone out your way looking for a wonderful, loving pet. Sending prayers for a great furever home. Thanks for all you do.:grouphug: This was your first foster, right?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh- he looks so sweet and adorable. You are a wonderful person to foster these special little ones. Having a Havanese myself- I can vouch for the breed's merits. All the ones I know are sweet, intelligent, affectionate, and easy to train.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Sylie said:


> He looks so much like my Ray...and I can tell from those eyes he is just such a good boy. Whoever gets him will be so fortunate. Now, me I wish I could have about twelve fluffs and do nothing else but groom them............OMG I sound like a crazy dog lady. You just make sure that the adoptive parents are worthy of such a sweet good boy. I think you should make them pay about five million dollars...just to know they are sincere.


LOL! I could TOTALLY be a crazy dog lady. You and I are of like mind


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

smlcm said:


> So cool, Gigi. I'm sure you will be super protective of the little guy when some of the crack pots start to make inquiries (lol) - the ones that want to get a pet for their 4-year old child because the last dog ran away... they seem to come out of the woodwork when a cute dog is posted on Petfinder. Loxley looks so darling.



Yipes! This is going to be very interesting. Thanks for all your great advice, Bron. I'm going to put 'no children under 10' on his PetFinder bio. Though I have always been amazed at how some people don't seem to understand what they read.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Gigi -- Bagels and Lox-ley, as I call him, looks amazing. He just seems from his pictures to be so soulful and sweet. It must be so hard to let go but as you said, it makes room for another dog to be saved. You've done such a great job with him. Wish I knew someone out your way looking for a wonderful, loving pet. Sending prayers for a great furever home. Thanks for all you do.:grouphug: This was your first foster, right?


I LOVE this! Yup, this is my first foster and such a great dog, it is going to be quite something to measure up to. My pet sitter is very despondent, she wants him to stay with us. And I must confess that I worry that the girls are going to be looking for him and looking at me with a "where is our brother? look" when he is gone, they so love to play. I know it is for the best, I just keep having to remind myself. Thank you everyone for being so kind and helpful.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Gigi. There was an applicant for Tumbleweed that might be good for Loxley - I'll contact you via email and we can discuss.


----------

